# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AI beings, artificially intelligent virtual characters, beingAI Limited, Hong Kong

## Airicist2

Developer - beingAI Limited

Contributor - Alethea AI

Zbee Being

beingai.com/zbee

facebook.com/zbeebeing

twitter.com/zbeebeing

instagram.com/zbeebeing

Sophia beingAI

beingai.com/sophia

facebook.com/sophiabeingai

twitter.com/sophiabeingai

instagram.com/sophiabeingai

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Humanlike Robot Sophia Becomes ‘AI Being’ for Metaverse in NFT Auction"
It’s the latest iteration of a bot whose creators believe artificial intelligence can be used as a force for benevolence even as critics warn that the technology has the power to destroy humanity.

by Blake Schmidt
December 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Alethea AI, BeingAI, and Binance NFT launch NFT-based AI game characters"

by Dean Takahashi 
December 6, 2021

----------

